# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch sapa: Hang động Tả Phìn

## hangnt

_Vị trí: Hang động Tả Phìn nằm ở xã Tả Phìn, huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai.
Ðặc điểm: Hang động Tả Phìn là nơi có nhiều giá trị nghiên cứu, khảo cổ, và tham quan du lịch._



Bản Tả Phìn cách thị trấn Sa Pa 12km, chếch về phía bắc, nơi có hai dân tộc Dao và H'Mông cư trú.

Cách trụ sở UBND xã Tả Phìn gần 1km về phía bắc có dãy núi đá vôi, là một nhánh của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Trong dãy núi này có một quả núi nhỏ, dưới chân núi nứt ra một cửa hang, chiều cao khoảng 5m, rộng khoảng 3m, mở ra một lối đi xuyên xuống đất. Đi khoảng hơn 30m trong tối tăm, gập ghềnh sẽ gặp một hang động. Từ đây động chia đi rất nhiều ngả chúc xuống lòng đất chỉ vừa một người chui lọt, nhiều đoạn cheo leo phải bám vào những tai đá, đu người mà lên xuống. Đi theo những vách nhỏ này càng tỏa ra nhiều lối, thậm chí có những ngách đi vòng vèo, rích rắc và cuối cùng vẫn trở về vị trí ban đầu.

Đi theo đường của vách lớn, ta có thể cảm giác như xuyên lên vách núi, đường đi ngoằn ngoèo, khi lên lúc xuống, chỗ phình to chỗ giống người thiếu phụ đang bồng con, chỗ giống các nàng tiên đang tắm, chỗ giống mâm xôi khổng lồ với những mảng nham thạch xù xì phớt trắng, hệt những mảng san hô bám viền xung quanh, có chỗ giống như những dãy cột nhà trắng mịn buông từ trên nóc xuống…Đặc biệt chỗ rộng nhất lòng động trên vòm cao khoảng 8m, các nhũ đá rủ xuống, đan thành dãy “đăng ten” uốn lượn, nhấp nhô, long lanh màu ngọc bích, những giọt nước từ đỉnh núi thấm dần rồi đọng lại nơi chóp của nhũ đá thánh thót nhỏ giọt, như điểm từng nhịp trong không gian hư ảo.

Vào sâu ta gặp một tảng đá lớn nằm hơi nghiêng, trên nền đá in hình những vết chân gà, ngay chóp đá bên phải còn hằn lên những vệt lõm hệt như móng chân ngựa. Một vách đá đối diện, những dòng chữ Pháp được khắc bằng vật cứng, cho đến ngày nay mặc dù bụi thời gian phủ lên ta vẫn còn đọc được.

Hang động Tả Phìn có rất nhiều bí ẩn với chúng ta, cần được bảo vệ và giữ gìn.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nghe tên hang động nay lạ nhỉ. Đi con đường nhìn có vẻ heo hút quá..

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nghe cái tên đâm chất tiếng dân tộc quá ^^
Đúng là 1 nơi cần được bảo tồn giữ gìn

----------


## showluo

Không có ảnh để xem nhỷ  :batting eyelashes: 
Nhưng mà miêu tả thế kia chắc nơi đó phải đẹp lắm

----------

